# Sony Vaio VGC-RB-40 - Motherboard



## TechnoGuy27 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a Sony Vaio VGC-RB40 Desktop, the power supply died and I want to transfer the motherboard into a new case. I can't for the life of me find the motherboard manual / jumper settings so I can hookup the front panel. As noted on the motherboard by the processor are the following model numbers: D915GRO/D915PRO/D915GVRO. Is there someone here who can possibly help me out? I would greatly appareciate it, before I throw the board out the window ray:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Get a magnifying glass and look real close by the jumpers, most of the
time it will be printed on the board. Need to pay attention to = and -
if a light doesnt work, just turn it around, it wont hurt anything. Go to
makers website for the online manual. In hindsight you should have 
paid attention when you ripped the jumper wires off...lol


----------



## TechnoGuy27 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi there;

If I recall the front-panel plug in the sony vaio case is all-in-one, where as the case i'm putting the motherboard into the power sw, reset sw, etc are all individiual. So therefore I didn't rip off anything. If sony would have ben nice to e on the phone about getting the settings, I wouldn't be here. But since they are no help whatever, I am asking nicely if someone would be willing to help me find the jumper settings on intel's website. Because obviously I can't find them, =(( ray:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Sry, that does not sound good. Hopefully someone will chime in that 
has experience with that board. Did you look where I said with a 
magnyifing glass, you may get lucky.


----------



## TechnoGuy27 (Dec 9, 2007)

nothing availalbe unfortunately. :tongue:


----------

